# new baby from Yvonne



## terryo (Apr 22, 2009)

We just got our new baby from Yvonne. I soaked him a little and put him in his new temp. home. He wasn't scared at all, just curious. I will post more pictures when Tim comes home from school. He is beautiful!! His eyes are so big, he reminds me of a Geomyda spengleri , Black-Breasted Leaf Turtle


----------



## Itort (Apr 22, 2009)

Great. Nice to know you've got true and honorable friends.


----------



## Isa (Apr 22, 2009)

Congratulations on your new baby Terry,
He is very cute , his enclosure looks really nice, he looks so cute all curious in the last pic


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 22, 2009)

Even though he's not quite a year old, I was kinda' leaning towards him being a male because of the eyes. My male eastern has big buggy eyes so that he almost looks deformed. Also, the baby's eyes have a reddish tinge to them. I incubated at 86 degrees, so "he" should be female, but I'll bet he's male!

Yvonne

And I'm *SO* glad he arrived safely. I'm a nervous wreck when I ship turtles and tortoises. You just never know what might happen!


----------



## BigBiscuit (Apr 22, 2009)

Congrats on the new turtle. He (or she) is a real cutie.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Apr 22, 2009)

Congrats! He is a beaut. Glad everything worked out in the end. Kindness and generosity still does exist!


----------



## Crazy1 (Apr 22, 2009)

Congratulations Terry. He is a cutie. I know Tim will love him. Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## chadk (Apr 22, 2009)

Adorable!!!!!!!!! And great home you built for him


----------



## galvinkaos (Apr 22, 2009)

Congrats Terry. Very cute. I would love to see Tim's reaction. Good job Yvonne.

Dawna


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 22, 2009)

galvinkaos said:


> Congrats Terry. Very cute. I would love to see Tim's reaction. Good job Yvonne.
> 
> Dawna



Oh, hey...they don't cost me anything. I have the factory!!

Yvonne


----------



## galvinkaos (Apr 22, 2009)

emysemys said:


> Oh, hey...they don't cost me anything. I have the factory!!
> 
> Yvonne



LOL......Well you are in charge of quality control and production. Not to mention the break in period and looks like you have a well run factory there.  Nice looking baby and you were very kind to take care of Tim and Terry.

Dawna


----------



## richalisoviejo (Apr 22, 2009)

That's a cute little turtle, now I wish I had one of those too 

I'm going to have to move someplace that has a big back yard. 

I just saw this ad on Craig's List and wanted all three of them but no room right now. 

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/for/1135066647.html


----------



## Candy (Apr 22, 2009)

When you buy that 2 acres of land you can buy them, but are you sure that Henry won't get jealous? 

When you buy that 2 acres of land you can buy them, but are you sure that Henry won't get jealous?


----------



## richalisoviejo (Apr 22, 2009)

Candy said:


> When you buy that 2 acres of land you can buy them, but are you sure that Henry won't get jealous?
> 
> When you buy that 2 acres of land you can buy them, but are you sure that Henry won't get jealous?





HeÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ll get over it. 

I actually have an agent looking for property, he found me a three bedroom two bath home on ten acres about a 3 hour drive for 245K. IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m holding off, property value has not bottomed out yet IMO.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Apr 22, 2009)

awww so cute


----------



## Stazz (Apr 22, 2009)

Awwwww the new baby is SUCH a cutie !!!!!!!! I love the big eyes!


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Apr 22, 2009)

Terry, 
He is adorable!!! I am with Rich, some day when we get a house I want a whole bunch of torts!!!
I love the climbing / rock looking structure-- Where did you get?


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 23, 2009)

richalisoviejo said:


> That's a cute little turtle, now I wish I had one of those too
> 
> I'm going to have to move someplace that has a big back yard.
> 
> ...



I'm not so sure that bigger one IS a sulcata.

Yvonne


----------



## terryo (Apr 23, 2009)

Yvonne is this good? This morning he ate two pill bugs and was eating a cut up worm...see the picture...also some of the blood worms or whatever you call them. He didn't eat the turtle food though. I left some cut up strawberry and escarole chopped in his house.




Those eyes just crack me up.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 23, 2009)

Aw-w! That is just so cute. I love those buggy eyes too. Yeah, that's how I feed them. Some kind of bug, worm or turtle pellet in the soaking water, then some kind of fruit and veggie all day long on the feeding tile in the habitat. I noticed with the little ones here that if I leave the fruits and veggies there overnight and they get dried and hard, the next day the babies seem to eat it better...dried and hard! Go figure!

Yvonne


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 24, 2009)

I tried to get a shot of Chewy's dad's buggy eyes, but he's a lot shyer than the females, and he wouldn't come out for a good picture. But here he is in all his glory:







I'll keep trying for a better picture.

Yvonne


----------



## Isa (Apr 24, 2009)

What a cute daddy, he has a beautiful face .


----------



## Laura (Apr 24, 2009)

Except for the three hour drive.. that is good in calif...Great!


----------

